# clip(s)



## Gavril

How would the word _clip _be translated in these contexts?


_People with long hair often put various kinds of clips in them._ (Examples: 1, 2, 3 -- would these all be called by the same name in Finnish?)

_You need a binder clip to keep those pages together -- a paperclip won't be enough!

The reason why the motor isn't working is that one of the alligator clips is loose.
_

Kiitoksia paljon


----------



## sammio

I can only say about the first and the third sentence - I've never even seen anything like the binder clip so I've got no idea what it is in Finnish.

_Pitkätukkaiset ihmiset laittavat usein hiuksiinsa monenlaisia pinnejä ja klipsejä._ (the first example is _pinni_ in Finnish, two latter ones are called _hiusklipsi_ – I think)
_
Moottori ei toimi siksi, että yksi hauenleuoista on irti._ So alligator clip = _hauenleuka_ = a jaw of a pike


----------



## akana

Regarding the hair clips, I have also seen them called _hiussolki_.


----------



## akana

Gavril said:


> How would the word _clip _be translated in these contexts?_You need a binder clip to keep those pages together -- a paperclip won't be enough!
> _



Well, for what it's worth, a Google Image search for _paperipuristin_ pulls up lots of binder clips.


----------



## sammio

I think _hiussolki_ is a bit different than _hiusklipsi_. Something like this: http://www.kaspaikka.fi/kulttuuri/lapin_kasitoita_mln/hiussolki.png


----------



## kirahvi

The hair clip in the example 3 is often called _hainhammas_. I've definitely used this word used more than _hiusklipsi_, which sounds very artificial to me.


----------



## AutumnOwl

Hairclip number 2 is called_ banaani-mallinen huissolki._ Then there is also clips that are called _linnunnokka_ (birdbeaks), http://www.benitrade.composer.fi/eshop/categories/491/


----------

